# Network currently unavailable - NO IT ISN'T!



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

Our system went through the update successfully the other day (or so I assume). Everything seems to be working fine except Video on Demand. When I click on it, I get "The network is currently unavailable....." message. This has been going on for a couple days and we haven't been able to access VoD at all.

I've used the prompts to check everything - network settings, diagnostics, connecting to the internet, and everything is fine. It shows we are connected. 

I've restarted the system a couple times and I still get the same message. Nothing has changed in our house. We have the same broadband connection we have always had, no problems, no service issues, nothing. We haven't touched our Tivo unit or any of the cords that connect it. 

Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Just a guess, try rebooting the router and cable modem.


----------



## dray007 (Jul 31, 2014)

okwdvc said:


> Our system went through the update successfully the other day (or so I assume). Everything seems to be working fine except Video on Demand. When I click on it, I get "The network is currently unavailable....." message. This has been going on for a couple days and we haven't been able to access VoD at all.
> 
> I've used the prompts to check everything - network settings, diagnostics, connecting to the internet, and everything is fine. It shows we are connected.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem, I've taken all the same steps but I have also rebooted my router. I have two Tivo Premiere's and they are both exhibiting the same symptoms.


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

Teeps said:


> Just a guess, try rebooting the router and cable modem.


Just tried it and it didn't work. Thanks for the idea, though.



dray007 said:


> I have the same problem, I've taken all the same steps but I have also rebooted my router. I have two Tivo Premiere's and they are both exhibiting the same symptoms.


Sorry you are having the same issue, but glad I'm not alone! I hope someone can help fix this for us.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Might try static IP address, when you go to network setting ans display network information, does it have an address on your network?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Disregard my reply, I was dumb and didn't read your orginal message, you are having a problem with VOD not the entire Tivo networking....

My bad!

If it's any help, that's exactly what mine does too as I have a Tivo CATV remote with the "On Demand" button, when i press it, it gives the same message however my cable company doesn't support VOD except with their own flavor of Tivo.

I would call TiVo support and see what they say. You might also want to call you cable company, there might be something one their side such as re-pairing the cable card that might fix such but it sounds like the 20.4.2 summer update did something bad.


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

eboydog said:


> Disregard my reply, I was dumb and didn't read your orginal message, you are having a problem with VOD not the entire Tivo networking....
> 
> My bad!
> 
> ...


Thanks! We actually have an antenna so no cable company issues.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

okwdvc said:


> Thanks! We actually have an antenna so no cable company issues.


???? How can you get VOD with only an antenna? I must be missing something here.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

UCLABB said:


> ???? How can you get VOD with only an antenna? I must be missing something here.


He must be referring to streaming video, not actual Video On Demand.


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

L David Matheny said:


> He must be referring to streaming video, not actual Video On Demand.


Correct (except the he part....she  ).

After clicking VoD, I should get to pick from Hulu Plus, Netflix, YouTube, and Podcasts, but I can't get to the list. Instead, I get the Network currently unavailable message.

Lisa


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

okwdvc said:


> Correct (except the he part....she  ).
> 
> After clicking VoD, I should get to pick from Hulu Plus, Netflix, YouTube, and Podcasts, but I can't get to the list. Instead, I get the Network currently unavailable message.
> 
> Lisa


Oops! Sorry. I guess I assume that most TiVo geeks here are male. And I was just pointing out that the term "Video On Demand" traditionally refers to a system (long predating Switched Digital Video, I think) in which a user request for a show not scheduled in a normal time slot causes that show to be made available for tuning on one of several cable channels reserved for the purpose. "Streaming video" is also on-demand in the broad sense of that term, but it is received over your Internet connection. You may know all of that already, of course.


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

L David Matheny said:


> Oops! Sorry. I guess I assume that most TiVo geeks here are male. And I was just pointing out that the term "Video On Demand" traditionally refers to a system (long predating Switched Digital Video, I think) in which a user request for a show not scheduled in a normal time slot causes that show to be made available for tuning on one of several cable channels reserved for the purpose. "Streaming video" is also on-demand in the broad sense of that term, but it is received over your Internet connection. You may know all of that already, of course.


No worries at all!! 

Definitely not a Tivo geek. Just a girl who wants to watch the next episode of Luther!

I'll call customer support tomorrow and see if they can help.

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

okwdvc said:


> No worries at all!!
> 
> Definitely not a Tivo geek. Just a girl who wants to watch the next episode of Luther!
> 
> ...


Have you read this post by Kardinal in "Tivo 20.4.2 Summer Release" and the post it links to by moose53?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

My XL4 is currently connected to an old CRT TV, running SD menus and has had this problem since getting the .2 update a couple weeks ago as well. Since getting the update my Roamio Pro has been experiencing explosive periods of reboots, like 3-5 in a row and then several days of uptime, but the apps and on-demand have been fine when its not freaking out. 

Everything's been rebooted, etc. No static IP's, but have never needed one before .2!


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

It's not just in the VOD section, but since getting the latest release, I see the same issue when trying to use swivel search, or "Explore this program" in any show listing. I just get a screen stating that the network is unavailable.

I hope that get this working again soon.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

When I have network issues I go into Settings / Network / Change Network Settings / Modify /Get automatically. Then I do a Network diagnostic from the prior network menu this trend to clear network issues.


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

L David Matheny said:


> Have you read this post by Kardinal in "Tivo 20.4.2 Summer Release" and the post it links to by moose53?


Wow! Just read through that entire thread. Looks like there are quite a few issues that need to be worked out and I'm not the only one having problems. I'm guessing a call to TIVO isn't going to do any good. Looks like they need to work some things out.

On a related, odd note, right before bed last night, I gave it one more try. For the first time since the update, I didn't get the "network currently unavailable" message and it took me right to the page with Netflix, Hulu, etc. I was excited and thought it was fixed. That was short lived. My TV started acting weird. It was jumping around from different menus and getting hung up. It completely froze for a minute or so, and then jumped around to other menus. It was like gremlins had taken over! I was finally able to get it back to live tv and went to bed. Today, I continue to get the "network currently unavailable" message.

Lisa


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

okwdvc said:


> ...Looks like there are quite a few issues that need to be worked out and I'm not the only one having problems. I'm guessing a call to TIVO isn't going to do any good. Looks like they need to work some things out...


if users who are having troubles don't report them, how will tivo know there's anything wrong?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

okwdvc said:


> Wow! Just read through that entire thread. Looks like there are quite a few issues that need to be worked out and I'm not the only one having problems. I'm guessing a call to TIVO isn't going to do any good. Looks like they need to work some things out.
> 
> On a related, odd note, right before bed last night, I gave it one more try. For the first time since the update, I didn't get the "network currently unavailable" message and it took me right to the page with Netflix, Hulu, etc. I was excited and thought it was fixed. That was short lived. My TV started acting weird. It was jumping around from different menus and getting hung up. It completely froze for a minute or so, and then jumped around to other menus. It was like gremlins had taken over! I was finally able to get it back to live tv and went to bed. Today, I continue to get the "network currently unavailable" message.
> 
> Lisa


You're definitely having major problems and really should be talking to TiVo about them. (I actually suspect you have hardware issues - nobody else is reporting the kind of issue you have.)


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

okwdvc said:


> Wow! Just read through that entire thread. Looks like there are quite a few issues that need to be worked out and I'm not the only one having problems. I'm guessing a call to TIVO isn't going to do any good.
> Lisa


By calling TiVo, it adds a tick mark to the squeaky wheel list.
And, you can ask for subscription credit. Because you cannot use the system as advertised.


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

I just did a live chat with Tivo and my problem was fixed in 30 seconds!! So simple!

We are sorry to hear that you are having that issue with the new software update. What you will need to do is switch over to the HD menus to be able to get your Video On Demand back. From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Displays > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with HD Menus (Widescreen). Once you do that you should have your Video On Demand features back under the Find TV, Shows and Movies menu. 

I had no clue I had it on SD menus, but it was an easy fix. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Connor9220 (Jul 30, 2014)

okwdvc said:


> I just did a live chat with Tivo and my problem was fixed in 30 seconds!! So simple!
> 
> We are sorry to hear that you are having that issue with the new software update. What you will need to do is switch over to the HD menus to be able to get your Video On Demand back. From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Displays > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with HD Menus (Widescreen). Once you do that you should have your Video On Demand features back under the Find TV, Shows and Movies menu.
> 
> I had no clue I had it on SD menus, but it was an easy fix. Thanks for all the suggestions.


That's not a solution. That's a work around. The update broke VoD in SD menus. They need to fix it.


----------



## austinpike (Oct 25, 2008)

Give them a call, I just talked to them - they are aware of the issue and are collecting data on it.

I tried switching the resolution as mentioned in the other thread; that didn't do anything for me. But it works fine w/HD menus.


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

Connor9220 said:


> That's not a solution. That's a work around. The update broke VoD in SD menus. They need to fix it.


Sorry. I hope they fix it since it is obviously an issue for some, but I'm okay with it.


----------



## DLemos (Sep 22, 2011)

I had this problem. Here was the FIX sent to me by support.

TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Restart or Reset System > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with HD Menus 

Worked. :up:


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

DLemos said:


> I had this problem. Here was the FIX sent to me by support.
> 
> TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Restart or Reset System > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with HD Menus
> 
> Worked. :up:


Um, since mine is connected to an SDTV, it will give me an error that HD menus wont work on 480I and then that's that.

That's called a work-around, not a fix.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

lgnad said:


> Um, since mine is connected to an SDTV, it will give me an error that HD menus wont work on 480I and then that's that.
> 
> That's called a work-around, not a fix.


I used HD menus on an SD TV for a couple of years. Not optimal, but it worked, using composite connections to the TV and I believe some output format other than 480i that didn't matter because of the composite connection.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

Same symptom here. Network is fine, I can go to settings into network and connect fine to tivo servers, network settings show everything is working fine except the vod services (mostly interested in youtube for the kid's minecraft videos). I know the network is fine as the box will connect and I can send commands to it through the tivo.com website, it's just that the youtube player thinks that it cannot connect.


----------



## Illusion (Jun 1, 2008)

Got the Summer 2014 update last night. My VoD menu in SD menus is broken as well. I will put a call in to TiVo to increase the squeaky wheel...

Same deal as everyone else. They said to switch to HD menus, or try repeating guided setup. Darn.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

same here I have a sdtv and customer service doesn't get it if you set the output hd 720 or 1080 everything is scrambled


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone having this problem should check today.... mine's suddenly decided to work, they must have fixed something on the back-end....


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, they "fixed it" alright. Now I cannot get Youtube and Netflix in standard def. anymore. Tivo crashed this afternoon ... when it came back up Video on Demand in standard def. was gone.

:SIGH:


----------



## eman9928 (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with all those who said this is NOT a fix. They should fix it, I found out about the "workaround" because I discovered it myself. But they should still fix it, not everyone has an HDTV and might use TiVo as their primary device for vod. I didn't even see anything listed on their support site, so its probably too new of a problem and they don't have a fix for it or at least not yet.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

its working now for me anyone else


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just discovered this problem tonight when I went to watch Netflix. I can get it if I switch over to the HD menus (which I hate) but still not working using the SD menus.


----------



## bstrohl (Aug 22, 2004)

okwdvc said:


> I just did a live chat with Tivo and my problem was fixed in 30 seconds!! So simple!
> 
> We are sorry to hear that you are having that issue with the new software update. What you will need to do is switch over to the HD menus to be able to get your Video On Demand back. From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Displays > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with HD Menus (Widescreen). Once you do that you should have your Video On Demand features back under the Find TV, Shows and Movies menu.
> 
> I had no clue I had it on SD menus, but it was an easy fix. Thanks for all the suggestions.


Mom, in a different state, just told me her TiVo was having this problem.
Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.
She is up and running again.:up:


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

First, I apologize to those experiencing this issue -- I understand your frustration.

For those that don't want to switch to HD Menus, I believe this should work if you encounter the problem in SD Menus:

1. Physically unplug the network cable from the back of the box.
2. Wait about 30 seconds, and then plug it back in.
3. Select the Video on Demand item. (Note: you may need to do this TWICE.)

It should now launch correctly.

If you find yourself in this state frequently, I invite you to join our Beta program. We believe we have this fixed in the next update, but it would help to be able to verify it with users that frequently end up in this state. To join the Beta program, please sign up at http://fieldtrials.tivo.com and then email me with the subject "SD Menus VOD issue".

--Margret


----------



## Clam_Alert (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been experiencing the same problem since the summer update. Just tried the unplug network cable solution and it worked on the first try. Just had to unplug, wait 30 seconds, and reconnect. Went to VoD and waited a few more seconds to establish the network connection. Everything works fine now with SD menus.

Running:
TiVo Premiere XL
Wired ethernet connection
Static IP address

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

I tried this last night, too. It **WORKS**!! Got my SD back again.

Margret, if I were in charge of your allowance, I would increase it ... now 

Thank you.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

TiVoMargret said:


> First, I apologize to those experiencing this issue -- I understand your frustration.
> 
> For those that don't want to switch to HD Menus, I believe this should work if you encounter the problem in SD Menus:
> 
> ...


Someone pointed me to this post after I started a thread regarding this problem. Since you are with Tivo, I'd like to note that I did finally get the VOD option back in the SD menu (didn't work at first when I uplugged the wireless adapter, but did work later) but the SD VOD options do not include Amazon. If I switch back to the HD menu Amazon is there.


----------



## gages97 (Mar 25, 2004)

Worked for me, I had to do it 2x. When I go into Netflix text is fine, but no images come up in the selection options (video plays fine).

Speaking of Netflix and Tivo, I never understood why the 2 never play nicely together. An $80 Apple TV buffers and plays perfectly but never the Tivo (across all models). Tivo works but always slow and laggy. Is this a hardware, software, other issue?


----------

